# FACTS on Test Fees



## EmperorOfKentukki (Sep 13, 2006)

Annyonhaseyo!

I need some assistance please.  I am doing research on testing fees to help my friend, Teacher Kim.  His English is not so good, and he is having trouble making Dan candidates understand test fees.   As I am a native speaker, I have offered to help him resolved misunderstandings.  However, I am not a TKD Dan (my Dan is in TSD...and is old time...so my fees were different).   So I much get educated on current information to be able to assist Mr. Kim.   Please, if someone has facts, can you list current testing fees for the following:

USTU
AAU
WTF/Kukkiwon (World Taekwondo Federation)
ITF (International Taekwondo Federation)

Please state if fee is inclusive of other certification (i.e. USTU and WTF included in this fee).

Please also list any other Organization (Large or Small but devoted to TKD) Fees.

And lastly, could someone please explain requirements for a person to be eligible to compete in Regional, National, World or Olympic competition.

If you have links, that would be appreciated, but I would also like just the above information in a breakdown so I may make up a comparative list to use when explaining the cost and reasons.

Thank you all for you assistance.   I appreciate your help.

JH


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Sep 13, 2006)

Could I get a little help here?  Thanks.


----------



## zDom (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't help with fee schedules. I've never bothered to apply for any other certification other than what my organization offers.



EmperorOfKentukki said:


> And lastly, could someone please explain requirements for a person to be eligible to compete in Regional, National, World or Olympic competition



To compete in Olympic and qualifying competitions, I believe you now have to  be a part of USA Taekwondo (which replaced the USTU). I think you also need to have Kukkiwon certification.

I'm not sure about this, this is just what I recall from my active TKD pals. I am retired from TKD.

Anyway, maybe this response will bump the thread enough that someone who can answer your questions better will do so.

Good luck!


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 13, 2006)

Is your request about different TKD organizations' fees just to make a comparison?

Does not Mr. Kim have affliation to an organization?

- Ceicei


----------



## matt.m (Sep 13, 2006)

Gee, I know the dan test for Moo Sul Kwan is $120.00.  I believe and don't quote me but to certify with the Kukkiwon you pay $75.00.  However Kukkiwon certification is something totally seperate from your own school.


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, I want to do a comparison...but I also want to know what current fees are from USA TKD as well as Kukiwon.  I've tried to do a search online....but they never seem to mention the actual fees.

Thanks.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2006)

Kukkiwon Certification 1st Dan $90.00
AAU 1st Dan $150.00

With this being said this is there fee's it does not include what the instructor add on for there time and efforts.

Hope this helps
Terry


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 13, 2006)

The Kukkiwon web site lists their fees, but here is a brief listing. !st Dan $70, 2nd Dan $90, 3rd Dan $120, 4th Dan $150  

The AAU also lists the Dan fees on their site. The last time I looked, they were higher than the Kukkiwons. 

The USTU also has their own Dan certification and fees, which are about the same as the Kukkiwons. 

To enter into regional, nationals with an eye towards the Olympics, one must be a member of the USTU and must have a Kukkiwon certification to participate in an Olympic event.

A disclaimer here: The organization fees are as stated, but the norm is that the instructor tacks on additional fees and if there is an additional organization which he belongs to or if the school wishes to present it's own certificates, these also have an additional fee attached. All depends on the instructor and/or his Master/GrandMaster.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2006)

Brad Dunne said:


> The Kukkiwon web site lists their fees, but here is a brief listing. !st Dan $70, 2nd Dan $90, 3rd Dan $120, 4th Dan $150
> 
> The AAU also lists the Dan fees on their site. The last time I looked, they were higher than the Kukkiwons.
> 
> ...


 
SOrry Brad but it is the USAT now not the USTU and if you are American born as long as you are USAT you do not need Kukkiwon for the USA Open and some other events, as we all know if you have talent and are not Kukkiwon you will be by the end of the day.
Terry


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Sep 14, 2006)

OK.  Thanks.  I'm still having a bit of trouble grasping this.   If someone joins USAT....does this mean they don't need to join WTF/Kukkiwon to compete in Olympic qualifications?

Also...I checked and rechecked the Kukkiwon site...but I can't find a single place they actually list the Dan fees.  All I find is notation that it will be listed seperately elsewhere.   So where is this listed?   Do you have the link?

I have heard instructors tell it cost say $1200 to jump Dan from 1st to third through Kukkiwon.  However, this doesn't seem to be the case when I check online.  What is the story with the high dan fees?  I understand one must pay for 1st, 2nd and 3rd dan if you are coming into TKD for the first time.  Even so, this wouldn't ad up to $1200.00.

The Emperor


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 14, 2006)

The Kukkiwon used to list prices for Dan testing on their website. I don't believe they do anymore. Terry has the prices correct.

If your instructor is quoting you a price of $1200 to go from 1st to 3rd, it has nothing to do with Kukkiwon fees. Even if you added the fees for KKW, USAT, & AAU together it wouldn't be that much. Your instructor is obviously adding in his part for your test. He within his right to add on his own fees. $1200 is a bit much, however.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 14, 2006)

EmperorOfKentukki said:


> OK. Thanks. I'm still having a bit of trouble grasping this. If someone joins USAT....does this mean they don't need to join WTF/Kukkiwon to compete in Olympic qualifications?
> 
> Also...I checked and rechecked the Kukkiwon site...but I can't find a single place they actually list the Dan fees. All I find is notation that it will be listed seperately elsewhere. So where is this listed? Do you have the link?
> 
> ...


 
I would like to point out WTF and Kukkiwon are two seperate identity's and are treated as such. There is no WTF certificates so that can be put to rest and if you are USAT certified then you can compete att he try out.

Skip Dan can be don but remember it is up to your instructor and the $1200.00 fee is mostly linning his pocket.

Why is this so important to you? Does your Master not know what the Kukkiwon charges is he not a 4th Dan, if so he has all the info. and the USAT has a 800 number and would be glad to help you with what they can do for you or your Master and I know the AAU is a happy bunch of people and would be wiling to help.

Terry


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 14, 2006)

*Article 18 : Permission of Similar Dan certificates and Jump-up Promotion *1. This applies to one who has a similar Taekwondo Dan certificates, it is required to submit the 
following document; 
(1) Application for promotion test 
(2) Personal history/ Taekwondo career 
(3) Explanatory recommendation by the president of the Member National Association. However, in
those countries which do not fall into 1st category, recommendation can be submitted by 
president of Member National Association or independent instructors. 
(4) Korean staying abroad is required to submit any document of residency in respective foreign 
countries. 
(5) Other supporting data 

2. The one who do not have Kukkiwon Dan/Poom certificates or who need to promote as jumped-up
promotion in special reasons. It is required to submit the following documents. 
(1) Application for promotion test 
(2) Personal history/ Taekwondo career 
(3) Explanatory recommendation and test record by the president of Member National Association. 
However, in those countries which do not fall into 1st category, recommendation and test record 
can be submitted by the president of Member National Association or independent instructors 
(4) Taekwondo activities and devoted 
(5) Korean staying abroad is required to submit any document of residency in respective foreign
countries. 
(6) Other supporting data

3. Above 1,2 Article may be allowed through the screening by the Kukkiwon promotion test committee 
and settle it by the president of Kukkiwon. 

Note* The jump in rank also entails each fee for each rank requested. If you apply for a 3rd Dan Kukkiwon, you would have to pay 1st, 2nd and 3rd Dan fee's, which should come to $280 ($70/$90/$120). This does not include any additional fee's from the school and or instructor submitting the application to the Kukkiwon. 

This site lists the Kukkiwon fee's
http://www.sungjado.org/Kukkiwon_page.html

You don't need a Kukkiwon certification to attend regional or national competitions. You do however, from the latest information available, must be Kukkiwon certified to participate in the Olympics.


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok.  Thanks again.   To clear up thing....this info is truly for someone else.  I have 6th Dan in TSD and Mr. Kim is my friend.  His English is limited and he recently had a misunderstanding with a Chodan he brought in from another school/art.   I explained to Mr. Kim why Americans would balk at a $600 plus fee for Dan ranking.  Unfortunately, Mr. Kim is also getting advice from Korean instructors in markets where they garner such fees.  I've tried to explain to him...that isn't here...and this market won't bear that price (he needs to trust me on that).  But worse, this can lead to misunderstandings that he is trying to rip off students.   We have gone over cost and it is easy to see how he would have extensive out of pocket expenses to hold a Dan Test for one student and have them Skip Dan (Kukkiwon wants all money for all Dan ranks up to the sought rank), then there is his fee (which is reasonable that he should get one), plus cost of uniform and custom belt (and as we know...the can be pricey) but then there is the hidden cost (the lights don't stay on unless someone pays the bills at the school) as well as his "cultural obligation costs".  These would be putting up the visiting Shimsanim in motels, transportation costs and feeding them while they are here....and yes...they too expect to receive some form of compensation for their time.  Before long...the bill has become exhorbitant.  We've discussed these many issues and tonight I spoke to the student in question and covered much of this.

The bottom line is...Mr. Kim needs to think about HIS school in THIS market first.  My suggestion is, "find out exactly what the long term goals of these Dans are."  If they never plan to compete for Gold....these fees and Dan ranks from Kukkiwon don't have much value.  It would be like asking someone who gets a degree at University of Kentucky, who then applies to Chicago University Master's Degree program, to also pay  the cost of their original B.S. to CU before paying for and getting their M.S. degree as well.   No one would do that.  So knowing their goals first can decide what is the best way to progress.   I suggested to Mr. Kim to do his own in house Dan grading for students not interested in USAT or Kukkiwon.  This means he can promote up to just shy of his rank in house...and the cost would be much lower...ergo...the fee more reasonable to the market he finds himself in now.   However, if they are adamant about going for Gold....then these higher cost may just be the cost of doing business.   Gymnastic hopefuls know this...as do most who want to be Olympic contenders.   But Joe Public who knows he will never compete on that level not only doesn't care...but doesn't want it.  

These are hard issues to overcome for many Korean instructors who come here.  I like Kim.  He is my friend.  So I try to help him.  But I won't just agree that charging $500 for a Dan test is reasonable.   He may not like that because other Korean masters do it...and get it....but they probably can afford to lose the occasional Dan when they already have 300 plus students in a high cost market to begin with.  I hope Mr. Kim and his student can move past this and have a good relationship.  If I can help him do that...I am glad.   I always tell him, "I can't speak on your behalf about fees.  You have to work that out with the students yourself.  What you charge is your business and your decision.   I can only offer my advice...but this is something you must decide for yourself."  

Thank all of you for your information.  I would still be curious to hear what others have had to pay for their various Dan certifications.  So please do post these if you don't mind (and could you tell me city and state...so I can relate market differences when I next discuss this with MR. Kim).

Thanks again.

The Emperor


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 14, 2006)

I am Studying in Korea, and the test for for Gup tests is $50.  The Chodan test is $550.00....and you're right, they get it here.  If you want your black belt here with the Korean Masters....you pay the $550.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm from the L.A., California area, I've earned a couple of Kukkiwon dan certificates. In my experience, the Kukkiwon dan fee as well as the additional dojang and master instructor fees are all part of the overall fee charged to test for your BB. And, yes I agree, some masters instructing in larger, more populated areas here in the States are really economically at liberty to charge these higher testing fees. Are they lining their pockets at the expense of their students? Maybe some are, maybe some aren't, it depends on how high the test fee is, and the quality of the instruction they're providing to their pupils.


----------



## FredQ (Sep 15, 2006)

I am certified through the Chang-Moo Kwan in Korea.
1st Dan : $300.00
2nd Dan : $350.00
3rd Dan : $400.00
4th Dan : $450.00

For each Dan it goes up $50,00,all Gup testing fees are $35.00.


Fred


----------



## sungjado (Nov 17, 2006)

> I am certified through the Chang-Moo Kwan in Korea.
> 1st Dan : $300.00
> 2nd Dan : $350.00
> 3rd Dan : $400.00
> ...


 
Fred and all,
My TKD Grandmaster is a 9th Dan with the Chang Moo Kwan and here are his Dan fees for CMK:

1st Dan : $40
2nd Dan : $60
3rd Dan : $90
4th Dan : $120
5th Dan : $200

My KKW fees are:

1st Dan : $110
2nd Dan : $140
3rd Dan : $180
This is just for the KKW certificate; no uniform, no belt!
I add a test fee if they are testing in person.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 17, 2006)

if your friend is set on the high fees, you can always add value to make them worth the high price.

a certificate and my name in a register isn't worth $600.

a weekend-long test with personal attention, some kind of new learning and solid, positive experience would come closer.

it's also possible to work it into the tuition for the school.  make the tuition for the year preceding the test higher by $50/month.  that's more palatable to most of us yanks.


----------



## andyjeffries (Nov 17, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> it's also possible to work it into the tuition for the school.  make the tuition for the year preceding the test higher by $50/month.  that's more palatable to most of us yanks.



Wow, how much do you "yanks" pay for tuition each month then?  My monthly fee to my instructor (two training sessions per week, two hours each session) are probably lower than $50.

If he raised it by the equivalent of $50 I think everyone would think he'd gone bonkers


----------



## mango.man (Nov 17, 2006)

sungjado said:


> This is just for the KKW certificate; no uniform, no belt!
> I add a test fee if they are testing in person.


 
Do you allow them to test by mail or something without the additional test fee?  

How can you not test in person?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 17, 2006)

it's all over the board these days.  some places are still charging between 50 and 60 a month.  others charge as high as 200.  also, there's a growing trend of charging a little more for 'advanced' training.  for example, your first year costs 110, your second costs 125, your third costs 150.

aparently, the industry average is in the 110-130 range.

for the record, my studio charges $125/month for one student, $200/month for families.  though i don't charge $600 for a shodan test, i do allow students to roll in test fees and equipment costs into their tuition, to help folks budget.


----------



## Bret Hinds (Nov 23, 2006)

40.00 for gup 100.00 for 1st dan125.00, 2nd 150.00 3rd etc. it does not count membership in federation fee of 10.00 per year. in Oklahoma U.S.A.  All the best in the arts


----------



## sungjado (Dec 28, 2006)

mango.man said:


> Do you allow them to test by mail or something without the additional test fee?
> 
> How can you not test in person?


 
No, the test fee must be paid, whether by video test or in person. 
If I test someone by video, I have to sit in front of the boob-tube for an hour or longer and that is time I can spend doing something more productive.

If an individual comes and tests in front of me, then I charge them an hourly rate plus the KKW Dan certificate fee.

After training and teaching for 43+ years, I can see what an individual knows by watching a video. The Kukkiwon doesn't care if the individual is a good person or not, all they care about is the physical aspect for 1st thru 3rd Dan.

Thanks for asking.


----------

